# Source for Central Texas Nectar Sources?



## Growing Boy (Jan 28, 2009)

Best I've seen yet.
The rest of his site is really good too.
http://learningbeekeeping.com/beekeeping-articles/honeyflow-calender-for-central-texas/


----------



## dwood (Jun 9, 2009)

Very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

Have you tried this?

http://www.pollinator.org/guides.htm


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

Two good links! Very good, indeed.
LtlWilli


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry to say, I was unimpressed by the pollinator dot org site. The info was awfully general . . . and seemed to be written by someone who has never lived around here. A really well written rule-of-thumb guide. Specifics are questionable. 

Examples? I am included in an area that botanically goes into north central OK. There probably IS some overlap there. But come on. I am in SOUTH central TX, 70 miles as the crow flies from the coast. My summers do NOT average in the mid 80's for temps. LOW temps maybe, but not highs! :lpf: And they did this by my zip.

Bees get very little from bluebonnets or paintbrush. Pollen from Indian blankets, yes, nectar no. Horsemint is a big wild bee plant around here. I do not know of any almond or cherry trees (nanking cherries don't count, as they are not really cherries) south of I-10, and only a few varieties of apple will grow here. No mention of mesquite, huisatche, yaupon, hollies, tallow trees, prickly ash or catalpa as nectar sources. What about the heirloom crape myrtles, mimosa, prickly pear, rose hedges, or bleeding heart / coral / heavenly vine and so on? Peaches, dewberries, mustang grapes?

Pretty good broad overview. But I wouldn't plant by it. A lot of careful observation will give you some ideas. Depending on the stars, your county extension agent is a good resource . . . or not. My best info has come from 2 sources. OLD beekeepers and OLD ranchers/farmers. Older than 70. Anyone who remembers how it used to be done before the days of Big Ag might remember plant varieties that make good sources.

Of course, at this point, Central TX nectar sources are totally and completely useless. At least until we get some Central and South TX sources for RAIN! 

GL! 
Summer


----------

